# Gentry Fired



## hOnDo (Jun 26, 2002)

Gentry fired. 


Interesting move. Lets see what their interim coach can do, I guess he was in line for the job before Alvin stepped in.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hOnDo</b>!
> Gentry fired.
> 
> 
> Interesting move. Lets see what their interim coach can do, I guess he was in line for the job before Alvin stepped in.



All Dennis needs to do is keep the guys playing UNTIL VAN GUNDY is hired for next year!!!!

Good Job Lamar --- you got DTS' ear. YEAH


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

:clap: :wave:


----------



## JerryMaGuire (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: Re: Gentry Fired*



> Originally posted by <b>Dynasty Raider</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

I told you Dynasty that he was going to be your next coach. It just happened quicker than anyone expected.

Please get used to Dennis' coaching techniques because you will get to see it for a long, long, long time.....

Van Gundy LOL! :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

:cheers: hip hip horah


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

two interesting notes from espn

1 Reserve guard Quentin Richardson said the players can relate to Johnson because of his experience on championship teams, and because of his no-nonsense attitude.

"D.J. doesn't care what you think about him,'' Richardson said before the game against the Hornets. "He's going to say what he thinks is right, and what he says pretty much goes.

"He's certainly got my vote.''



2 "With Alvin, he was just too nice,'' team vice president Elgin Baylor said. "Dennis' personality is totally different. I think Dennis is more of an aggressive person.''


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

And a couple of losing seasons later Clipper fans will be celebrating Dj's firing. 

Endless cycle you guys put up with.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jmac910</b>!
> 
> 2 "With Alvin, he was just too nice,'' team vice president Elgin Baylor said. "Dennis' personality is totally different. I think Dennis is more of an aggressive person.''



IMO, this is BS for the media. Baylor should be leaving closely behind Gentry. You mean to tell me that he is JUST NOW finding out that Gentry is too nice and that DJ has what it takes? Wasn't DJ there BEFORE he hired Gentry. HE is the one who hired Gentry and he didn't know he was toooo nice.

Baylor, the game has also passed you up and someone needs to let DTS know that since he relies solely on your Bball knowledge --- IMO.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*WRONG ... MAYBE ...*



> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> And a couple of losing seasons later Clipper fans will be celebrating Dj's firing.
> 
> Endless cycle you guys put up with.


I don't think DJ will be the coach next year. AND, if Baylor is still there ... you could be right anyway.


----------



## JerryMaGuire (Feb 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> And a couple of losing seasons later Clipper fans will be celebrating Dj's firing.
> 
> Endless cycle you guys put up with.


Very true and excellent points. The problem with Sterling and the Clippers is that every couple of yrs he elicits new hope from a new set of Clippers' fans. 

Then, when these guys get let down, he has already found cheap and young replacement pieces in the draft that allow a new set of Clippers' fans to think that he is building something special in LaLa land.

It is an endless cycyle and unfortunately the set of Clippers' fans that started following this team when Odom was drafted will be the newest set to be let down.

Endless cycle..............


----------



## JerryMaGuire (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: WRONG ... MAYBE ...*



> Originally posted by <b>Dynasty Raider</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't think DJ will be the coach next year. AND, if Baylor is still there ... you could be right anyway.


Again, sorry to burst your bubble Dynasty but Baylor will never ever be fired by your organization.

He is literally the only thing repuatable and respected about your organization and Sterling knows this.

Baylor will be with the Clippers until he has finally had enough of Sterling and his "unique" ways.

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

Jerry -

If you continue to post constant negativity,you might find no room at the clipper board. Everything you say is condasending, give it a rest already.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: WRONG ... MAYBE ...*



> Originally posted by <b>JerryMaGuire</b>!
> 
> 
> Again, sorry to burst your bubble Dynasty but Baylor will never ever be fired by your organization.


Werent you the one laughing at "crystal ball" posters.


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: Re: WRONG ... MAYBE ...*



> Originally posted by <b>JerryMaGuire</b>!
> 
> 
> Again, sorry to burst your bubble Dynasty but Baylor will never ever be fired by your organization.
> ...


Why do you come around to just be negative, why dont you go post on your favorite teams board
You remind me of another poster.......just out of curiosity how much do you weigh?


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> Jerry -
> 
> If you continue to post constant negativity,you might find no room at the clipper board. Everything you say is condasending, give it a rest already.


I thought it was my imagination. Jerry is sounding more and more like FatDaddy but with a larger vocabulary.

J/k Jerry, I can take it, but like 'clip' said, it would be nice to hear something a little different from you sometimes.


----------



## JerryMaGuire (Feb 23, 2003)

ClippersFans:

No offense intended. I thought that I was posting pretty good info and facts in this forum as well as engaging in debate of what the team's future would be.

In fact, while I was having great debates with certain posters, another poster in this forum started with me. I simply, jokingly, responded with humor as he engaged me with humor.

But, if it offended anyone here then I truly apologize.

As for the "constant negativity": as far as I understand it, this is a message board which allows differing points of views. I simply believe that a certain course of action will happen. I really do not believe that anyone here feels that I have not engaged in good basketball debate and stated numerous facts to back up my views.

But, if ClipShow would prefer this forum to simply be used for Clippers' propoganda then I will stop bringing a different view point and trying to engage others in debate that I hoped would provide a better understanding of their team.

BTW, ClipShow, why has no other poster been warned (i.e., FatDaddy). Is it because you and others do not engage me in debate since my facts about Sterling are irrefutable, and therefore, threaten me with your moderator powers?


----------



## JerryMaGuire (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: WRONG ... MAYBE ...*



> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> 
> 
> Werent you the one laughing at "crystal ball" posters.


It is not forecasting when this reasoning and information is constantly reported on ESPN. Ric Bucher and David Aldridge all say that Baylor will never be fired.


----------



## JerryMaGuire (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: WRONG ... MAYBE ...*



> Originally posted by <b>Jmac910</b>!
> 
> 
> Why do you come around to just be negative, why dont you go post on your favorite teams board
> You remind me of another poster.......just out of curiosity how much do you weigh?


Hey Jmac, this is the first time that you have tried to engage me in any sort of basketball conversation. Cool.

I don't post in my team's forum on this site because I speak about my team at another site that has a larger fan base for my team.

I use this site, however, to practice debate skills by engaging posters of other teams and also to expand my knowledge of other teams when certain fans provide me with information that I did not previously know.

So, when I state my opinions of Sterling and the Clippers, it is not me being negative. It is simply me reporting what I believe the future to be for your organization based on facts and history.

I will try to be more positive though from now on.

BTW, I am pretty thin - in between Mike Dunlevy and Corry Maggette body type. Hope this info helps. :laugh:


----------



## JerryMaGuire (Feb 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dynasty Raider</b>!
> 
> 
> I thought it was my imagination. Jerry is sounding more and more like FatDaddy but with a larger vocabulary.
> ...


I really apologize Dynasty if I offended you. 

I was under the impression that I was simply matching your humor with my own when you did not respond to the facts and opinions I presented in numerous threads (i.e., "Kandi speaks").

But, I will definately try and be more positive in the future. 

BTW, if it seems that I am being constantly negative, I promise that that is not my intent. I simply have a bleaker picture of how Sterling operates and what will happen this summer than you guys.

I always use facts and sources to back up these opinions. But, I can see that even if I am correct in my assessments, it could be too much to hear for you die hard Clipper Fans.

Who knows? Maybe Sterling will defy history and surprise me this summer. For your benefit, I hope this is the case.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JerryMaGuire</b>!
> ClippersFans:
> 
> No offense intended. I thought that I was posting pretty good info and facts in this forum as well as engaging in debate of what the team's future would be.
> ...


I am not threatening anyone, my point was if you keep trying to rub this horrible season and our future in our face, then people will stop engaging you in debate or conversation. I was in no way threatening you with any mod power. Notice how certain posters are ingored. :| 

You are more than welcome to post anything you'd like here, however the constant attacks put clipper fans on the defensive, including myself.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

In defense of Jerry what positives can you talk about on the Clippers? 

I'll try, Chris Wilcox looked damn good last night.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> In defense of Jerry what positives can you talk about on the Clippers?


Ha Ha :| 

I'm out. :|


----------



## JerryMaGuire (Feb 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> 
> 
> I am not threatening anyone, my point was if you keep trying to rub this horrible season and our future in our face, then people will stop engaging you in debate or conversation. I was in no way threatening you with any mod power. Notice how certain posters are ingored. :|
> ...


Oh, sorry for the misunderstanding then. I will try to be more positive from now on and I was in no way rubbing anything in anyone's face.

If I engaged in humor at times, it is only because I felt that others wanted to be humorous rather than debating about Clippers basketball.

Also, in my defense, I have engaged in alot of good basketball debate here and get ignored anyway since my facts and reasoning are hard to defend against. So, it really doesn't matter if you and the others ignore me also when I'm kidding around. :laugh:


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JerryMaGuire</b>!
> 
> If I engaged in humor at times, it is only because I felt that others wanted to be humorous rather than debating about Clippers basketball.
> 
> Also, in my defense, I have engaged in alot of good basketball debate here and get ignored anyway since my facts and reasoning are hard to defend against. So, it really doesn't matter if you and the others ignore me also when I'm kidding around. :laugh:


Cool.. I was referring to another poster being ignored, one you had mentioned in your post :grinning: . Just to let you know sometimes I don't have time to respond cause I'm at work all the time, its not that I'm ignoring anyone on purpose. I just try and post when I can find the time. But I'm glad you understand... its hard being the brunt of everyone's jokes, did you see sportscenter last night?


----------



## JerryMaGuire (Feb 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> 
> 
> Cool.. I was referring to another poster being ignored, one you had mentioned in your post :grinning: . Just to let you know sometimes I don't have time to respond cause I'm at work all the time, its not that I'm ignoring anyone on purpose. I just try and post when I can find the time. But I'm glad you understand... its hard being the brunt of everyone's jokes, did you see sportscenter last night?


I understand. No, I missed SportCenter. What did they say about the organization?


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JerryMaGuire</b>!
> 
> 
> I really apologize Dynasty if I offended you.
> ...


No apology necessary, Jerry. 

Somehow, this has all gotten out of hand and become a defensive discussion instead of a debate about our Clippers. Personally, I did not know you were using us to hone your debating skills. 

Anyway, let's go back to more of discussing of the Clippers; even those of us with less developed debating skills will join you. I, personally, don't have ALL of the knowledge that you seem to have. I've stated before that I am more of a "feelings" person and I'm comfortable with that. I enjoy our humorous banter but when you became defensive and asked me not to challenge your motives, I felt somewhat threatened.

Anyway, I say ... bring on Van Gundy. Change is ALWAYS possible (even with DTS) and usually good. I still believe the true story has something to do with the Fox Deal and less with a decision made by Baylor.


----------



## JerryMaGuire (Feb 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dynasty Raider</b>!
> 
> 
> No apology necessary, Jerry.
> ...


Ummmm. Thanks Dynasty :laugh: 

I will try to be less defensive in the future and engage you in more basketball debate as you request :laugh: 

So, explain to me why this FOX deal seems so important to you. I am not very familiar with television contracts so I am curious about what you are thinking.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*I'll Try ...*



> Originally posted by <b>JerryMaGuire</b>!
> 
> 
> Ummmm. Thanks Dynasty :laugh:
> ...



This TV deal was discussed at the beginning of the season and wasn't approved. 

Rupert Murdoch is a much shrewder and more successful businessman than Sterling.

My belief is that Fox was unsure that the Clippers would be able to draw viewers and thus didn't want to pay the Clippers what they were asking at the time.

Clippers viewership is down at their local home station (5) and attendance is waning at the games. Season ticket holders are complaining and threatening not to renew unless something be done. 

Management has made their decision --- has gone to Fox with the promise (a known coach and signing of core players) to ensure viewership, and Fox agrees to take the risk because the fan base is there IF management make the appropriate changes.

If things were going to remain the same, there is no incentive for Fox to do the deal --- none. Can't sale commercials if there are no viewers; there won't be viewers if the team is not competitive and exciting to watch.

Those are my thoughts.


----------



## JerryMaGuire (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: I'll Try ...*



> Originally posted by <b>Dynasty Raider</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Excellent points, analysis and research to back up your opinions. I knew that you had it in you even if it takes alittle while to respond. :laugh: 

Again, since I do not know anything about television contracts, I cannot really comment on the validity of your opinions.

But, one thing does puzzle me. Rupert Murdock is a pretty shrewd business man - I read his biography which detailed his creation of FOX Corp - so why he would he ever agree to anything based on a promise from Sterling. In business, as far I understand it, nothing gets done without an express written agreement. We are not dealing with the T-Wolves signing Joe Smith to some under the table contract here....

Also, the media take on the Gentry firing stated that Baylor had been in talks with Sterling for weeks about this due to the team's lackluster play. Sterling then declared that it was Baylor's decision to make, which Baylor finally did after 5 straight losses, losing 19 out of 23 games and talking with players such Lamar Odom.

This analysis seems more plausible to me than an under the table agreement with Sterling that he will spend significant cash next summer to sign the core players and hire a coach the caliber of Jeff Van Gundy. If he did all the things that you claim then will his revenue stream really still be maximized just by this new television contract.

For instance, how much is the television contract worth to Sterling in comparison to the payroll for coach and players that he would have to agree to next season?

What is the length of the television contract in relation to signing a player like Elton Brand to close to the MAX for an extended period of time - let's say seven yrs?

And what core do you envision Sterling re-signing. Dre Miller has effectively already decided on Utah and Kandi is gone to Denver, San Antonio or Miami. So, did a "promise" of re-signing Brand, Odom and Maggette - which is some major coin by Sterling's standards - really convince FOX Corp that this would be an exciting unit after this current season?

Okay, I'm done for the day. So, I will debate your response tomorrow. Good discussion though....


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: I'll Try ...*



> Originally posted by <b>JerryMaGuire</b>!
> 
> 
> Wow! Excellent points, analysis and research to back up your opinions. I knew that you had it in you even if it takes alittle while to respond. :laugh:
> ...


You seem to have jumped all over my wrong use of the word "promise", of course I meant an agreement.

As for what the MEDIA may report --- you should know about corporate politics. Baylor is the out front BASKETBALL man of Sterling's empire --- publicly, ANY decisions made will fall on Baylor. Believe half of what you see and 20% of what you hear. 

I don't know the specifics of the deal either, but rest assured, Murdock is in it for the money, and he's well aware of the perceived reputation of Sterling --- for you, Baylor.

Everything is about the almight dollar, isn't that what you're saying about DTS? Same goes for Murdoch. There was a monetary reason why this deal was tabled and there is a monetary reason why it has now been approved. PERIOD.

BTW: I'm leaving now, so don't think I'm running out on the discussion. I'll return; just post your rebuttal. OK?

OH: My pick for the core is: BRAND, ODOM, MAGGETTE


----------



## JerryMaGuire (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: I'll Try ...*



> Originally posted by <b>Dynasty Raider</b>!
> 
> 
> You seem to have jumped all over my wrong use of the word "promise", of course I meant an agreement.
> ...


Fair enough.... But, you also state that one of the reasons Sterling agreed to this is that attendance at games has been waning.

But, the Clippers average almost 17,000 fans per game this season and this figure has no significant difference from last season - and it is still significantly higher than 2 seasons ago.

Anway, I will catch you tomorrow...


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: I'll Try ...*



> Originally posted by <b>JerryMaGuire</b>!
> 
> 
> Fair enough.... But, you also state that one of the reasons Sterling agreed to this is that attendance at games has been waning.
> ...



I think you're relying an awful lot on what you're reading. Those tickets may have been SOLD, and the attendance has been up there, but when you watch the games, there are a lot of empty seats lately. So, that reported figure is not an exact count of who's showing up.


----------



## JerryMaGuire (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: I'll Try ...*



> Originally posted by <b>Dynasty Raider</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're relying an awful lot on what you're reading. Those tickets may have been SOLD, and the attendance has been up there, but when you watch the games, there are a lot of empty seats lately. So, that reported figure is not an exact count of who's showing up.


Hmmmm.... Okay, but if those are tickets that have been sold this season as well as last season, then doesn't that still help Sterling's revenue stream.

Are you saying that he cares about making the fans happy rather than his revenue stream now?


----------



## JerryMaGuire (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: I'll Try ...*



> Originally posted by <b>Dynasty Raider</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're relying an awful lot on what you're reading. Those tickets may have been SOLD, and the attendance has been up there, but when you watch the games, there are a lot of empty seats lately. So, that reported figure is not an exact count of who's showing up.


Also, tickets by season ticket holder always go unused when a team is losing.

But, LA always does well with corporate and season ticket holder sales no matter what - why Sterling has been around so long....


----------



## JerryMaGuire (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: I'll Try ...*



> Originally posted by <b>Dynasty Raider</b>!
> 
> Everything is about the almight dollar, isn't that what you're saying about DTS? Same goes for Murdoch. There was a monetary reason why this deal was tabled and there is a monetary reason why it has now been approved. PERIOD.


BTW, I definately agree with this statement. I simply believe that Murdock forced Sterling's hand to concede extra revenue than agreeing in promise or contract to sign some core and bring on Jeff Van Gundy next season. :yes:


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...287.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-lakers

As for Monday's firing of Alvin Gentry by the Clippers, Bryant said: "He was in a tough situation. He didn't have all his guys healthy. It's tough to make a young team — particularly a young team — jell when nobody's on the floor."


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*Excuse me, but ...*



> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...287.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-lakers
> 
> As for Monday's firing of Alvin Gentry by the Clippers, Bryant said: "He was in a tough situation. He didn't have all his guys healthy. It's tough to make a young team — particularly a young team — jell when nobody's on the floor."



I don't think ANYONE here cares WHAT Kobe has to say. Maybe, when HE (not Shaq) has won something we'll think differently. I think he should save his comments for Shaq' unhappiness and his own team NOT getting the ball to SHAQ. What is their excuse?


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Excuse me, but ...*



> Originally posted by <b>Dynasty Raider</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think ANYONE here cares WHAT Kobe has to say. Maybe, when HE (not Shaq) has won something we'll think differently. I think he should save his comments for Shaq' unhappiness and his own team NOT getting the ball to SHAQ. What is their excuse?


I was just trying to show what people outside of Clipp fans/players thought of the firing. And as for the Laker problems you listed..strange that they don't have any of them when they play the Clippers..


----------



## JerryMaGuire (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: Re: Excuse me, but ...*



> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> 
> 
> I was just trying to show what people outside of Clipp fans/players thought of the firing. And as for the Laker problems you listed..strange that they don't have any of them when they play the Clippers..


Please don't take offense Wilt.

I for one appreciate the information and unbiased opinion that you bring this forum.

Unfortunately, certain fans here seem to not be as accomadating if we do not speak about Van Gundy coming here, core free agents such as Brand being re-signed and that Sterling is going for winning rather than positive cash flow.

Therefore, I hope that you continue to post whatever info you like in this forum since I always enjoy knowing what unbiased outsiders feel about the Clippers' predicament.


----------

